# Dragon age inquisition startet nicht mehr



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (10. Mai 2015)

Hi,

ich habe 25 Stunden in Dragon age hinter mir, aber jetzt startet das Spiel nicht mehr. Wenn ich auf spielen klicke, passiert nichts. Auch im Task manager öffnet sich nichts. Reparatur, als Administrator öffnen, offlinemodus und Overlay deaktivieren (was oft vorgeschlagen wurde beim troubleshooting) hat nicht geholfen.

Ich will es nicht neu installieren, da es sehr groß ist und meine Internetleitung Tage dafür braucht


----------



## golani79 (10. Mai 2015)

Gibts bei Origin vlt. auch sowas wie bei Steam, wo man die Spieldateien überprüfen lassen kann?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (10. Mai 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Gibts bei Origin vlt. auch sowas wie bei Steam, wo man die Spieldateien überprüfen lassen kann?



Ja, repair, hab ich mehrmals gemacht hat nichts gebracht. Habe aber die Lösung gefunden. Ich musste Razer Synapse ausschalten (!) und jetzt gehts wieder.


----------

